# john deere 4610



## fallenage31 (Mar 24, 2012)

My dad has this tractor. Lately it has been causing him some issues. 
The seat safety is malfunctioning. When he starts it up and sits on the seat it will start for a bit and turn off. 











Also this part above. i dont know the name is not working properly. There is not full power when he runs the machine. the part suppose to go up and down. Does anyone know how to trouble shooot this? i have looked in the technical manual but does not say any trouble shooting about this part.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

3-point Hitch Fails To Lift


Low oil level.

Rate of drop valve closed.

Excessive load on hitch.

Hydraulic oil too cold.

Hydraulic oil suction screen clogged.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

fallenage31 said:


> My dad has this tractor. Lately it has been causing him some issues.
> The seat safety is malfunctioning. When he starts it up and sits on the seat it will start for a bit and turn off.
> 
> 
> ...


Which version 4610 does he own?...what options if any are installed?...how many hours on the machine?...when was the last service?


----------

